# Brixton’s newest shared office space.



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

Shared office space in the heart of Brixton with lots of natural light. Supporting Independent business and innovators, hire a desk or more, create a collaborative community, grow your business, in the professional network at 465 Brixton. 

Only 30 seconds walk to the Tube and 1 minute walk to the train station our location couldn't be any more ideal. 

Check out our website or call today to find out more. 
*0208 432 0872*

Who we are - www . 465brixton . com 

We are a collective of individuals and small companies, that share a workspace with like minded people. The environment here is creative, supportive and exciting which helps encourage all aspects of the work we do. 
All of us at 465 Brixton used to work from home. This can have its benefits in overheads and ease of location but working on your own can be very tough. Especially if your business can benefit from bouncing off people around you to discuss new ideas and ways of approaching your work. 
We have created a space shared by people from a colourful variety of backgrounds, and we are always looking for more to join. If you are looking to grow your business or simply looking for a new way to engage yourself with your work let us know. Call us today to arrange a meet up. 

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## gabi (Apr 28, 2014)

You're also too thick to figure out the correct forum to post this shit on


----------



## strung out (Apr 28, 2014)

Does the fruit come provided with the rent, or will you need to refill the bowls yourself when empty?


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> You're also too thick to figure out the correct forum to post this shit on


Thanks Gabi! look forward to catching up with you soon


----------



## gabi (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking at that. Seriously. Sort the fucking decor out.

Not exactly inspiring creativity.


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

strung out said:


> Does the fruit come provided with the rent, or will you need to refill the bowls yourself when empty?



Hi Strung out, If people eat the fruit we will do our best to refill the bowls!


----------



## gabi (Apr 28, 2014)

465Brixton said:


> Thanks Gabi! look forward to catching up with you soon



You're spamming. Sort it out. There's a whole nother area for such shit.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 28, 2014)

God, I wish I lived in Brixton.


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> Looking at that. Seriously. Sort the fucking decor out.
> 
> Not exactly inspiring creativity.



Are you ok Gabi? We built all the desks from scratch, lots more still to come in terms of decor, the shots just give a clean idea of the space...


----------



## gabi (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, I'm fine thanks. Maybe read the FAQ before posting your spam tho.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 28, 2014)

Why's that different to going to the library to work?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Why's that different to going to the library to work?


i get paid to go to the library and you don't.


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

gabi said:


> Yes, I'm fine thanks. Maybe read the FAQ before posting your spam tho.



I did have a read but maybe got mistaken with the Brixton Buzz rules. My apologies. May I suggest you read the FAQ regarding how to conduct yourself when communicating with other members on the fourm.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks a bit echoey to me


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

those tables look rough hewn indeed.


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> those tables look rough hewn indeed.


what do you mean?


----------



## gabi (Apr 28, 2014)

465Brixton said:


> I did have a read but maybe got mistaken with the Brixton Buzz rules. My apologies. May I suggest you read the FAQ regarding how to conduct yourself when communicating with other members on the fourm.



You've spammed the forum. Therefore you're a viable target.

Nice desks. But seriously, give it a bit of colour. You're presumably trying to attract the likes of freelance designers etc. as someone else said, at that point you may as well be in he library or even Starbucks.


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2014)

465Brixton said:


> I did have a read but maybe got mistaken with the Brixton Buzz rules. My apologies. May I suggest you read the FAQ regarding how to conduct yourself when communicating with other members on the fourm.






			
				u75 FAQ said:
			
		

> *Behaviour.* We're happy to host lively and robust debate but racists, bullies, sexist oafs, bigots and general all-round irritating arses are not welcome on these boards. Over the top swearing, endless personal attacks and needlessly disruptive conduct is not permitted and posters who continue such behaviour after being asked to stop will be banned. Threads that descend into personal insult-a-thons will be binned.


This is usually interpreted as meaning it's fine to call you an ignorant cunt as long as we don't take it all over the boards. You ignorant cunt.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 28, 2014)

do you need to be a "creative" to rent here? I'm looking for a new desk but im not a creative, i trade Forex.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

It is the same free fruit each day or do you vary it?


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Thread moved to the correct forum. Do people really need to be this aggressive over a simple mistake?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 28, 2014)

465Brixton said:


> what do you mean?




rustic, farmhouse. Not that I'm cussing your desks- they are nice. Not what I'd expect to see in an office normally, but they are not bad nonetheless


I bet you charge the moon on a stick though. Office space in brxton! I'd have to flog my kidneys to pay the deposit alone


----------



## maomao (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Thread moved to the correct forum. Do people really need to be this aggressive over a simple mistake?


We don't _need_ to be but it's fun sometimes.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, it's now been moved to the Noticeboard, so if people keep on having a dig they will be breaking the forum rules.


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

ffsear said:


> do you need to be a "creative" to rent here? I'm looking for a new desk but im not a creative, i trade Forex.




Hi Ffsear,

No anyone is fine, we had another forex trader view the space recently too. If your interested please do get in touch to arrange a viewing. Many thanks


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Well, it's now been moved to the Noticeboard, so if people keep on having a dig they will be breaking the forum rules.



Thank you, apologies for genuine mistake.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

Are you planning to put some plants in? 
Maybe some pictures to brighten the place up?


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> rustic, farmhouse. Not that I'm cussing your desks- they are nice. Not what I'd expect to see in an office normally, but they are not bad nonetheless
> 
> 
> I bet you charge the moon on a stick though. Office space in brxton! I'd have to flog my kidneys to pay the deposit alone




Made from old scaff board and poles, very simple, but they work well. 

We are cheaper than the competition... I think you get about £5000 for a kidney, which would definitely cover the deposit. ;-)


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Are you planning to put some plants in?
> Maybe some pictures to brighten the place up?



we're about to start building a vertical garden on the back wall... 

will look like this when finished


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> It is the same free fruit each day or do you vary it?



Badgers, open to suggestions, what do you like?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2014)

465Brixton said:


> Badgers, open to suggestions, what do you like?



Fruit is good to have. Did you know apples will give you more energy than coffee? 

Personally I like Durian


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 28, 2014)

will there be a microwave for potatoes and the like?


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Fruit is good to have. Did you know apples will give you more energy than coffee?
> 
> Personally I like Durian



I didn't, thanks for the tip. Durain, high in vitamin C, but quite pungent...... mmmmm


----------



## 465Brixton (Apr 28, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> will there be a microwave for potatoes and the like?



Hi, Yes we have kitchen facilities, a microwave, kettle & fridge.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 28, 2014)

can i sleep there if i'm working late?


----------



## mikejonhson (May 28, 2014)

This shared office space is easily accessible as the tube stations are close by. The place will be of great help to aspiring entrepreneurs.


----------



## strung out (May 28, 2014)

You've come to the right place then


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

mikejonhson said:


> This shared office space is easily accessible as the tube stations are close by. The place will be of great help to aspiring entrepreneurs.


Thank you for sharing this al the way from India. I'l just ban you now rather than wait for the inevitable spam payload to arrive.


----------



## Favelado (May 28, 2014)

Is there a glass boardroom table? I like poohing on them to close big deals.


----------

